# Paid hosting needed



## __Virus__ (Apr 11, 2007)

Greetings all,

We will be hosting a website with varius rock bands ( local ) with their images, videos, etc etc.. I'm looking forward for recommendations/costs of diff hosting plans... do let me know


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 11, 2007)

You can check my hosting plans at www.host4cheap.org


----------



## the_sweet_poision (Apr 11, 2007)

checkout www.oditiwebs.com for windows hosting plans


----------



## Apollo (Apr 11, 2007)

I believe Tuxy(our very own tuxfan ) provides paid hosting services; and he has had some good reviews over his services.


----------



## kooldude (Apr 11, 2007)

I have always found indialinks the best


----------



## the_sweet_poision (Apr 11, 2007)

windows hosting


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi! Let me know some more details about your requirements. May be I can offer what you need  

Thanks Apollo for pointing out.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 11, 2007)

I have tried to list few in one of my site, you may take a look here too


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 11, 2007)

Here comes one of my clients giving links to my competitors 

BTW, why have you given the same link twice?  Trying too hard for SEO?


----------



## Apollo (Apr 11, 2007)

No problem, Tuxy. One of these days I'm going to call you regarding your hosting deals. You reckon I'll get a discount for advertising(/recommending you as a webhost)?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 12, 2007)

> We will be hosting a website with varius *rock bands* ( local ) with their images, *videos*, etc etc..



By the way, Hosting video/songs has its problem... !!! These will eat up bandwidth like hell  also, these are in shared hosting, there is chance that you may cross allowed CPU/Network usage limit  and there after getting a bann  one of my friend Earned a worrning this night from a big player (HostGator)  regarding crossing allowed CPU/Network usage... !!!


----------



## kalpik (Apr 12, 2007)

+1 for Ashish (Tuxfan) *www.mailnspace.com


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 12, 2007)

Apollo said:
			
		

> No problem, Tuxy. One of these days I'm going to call you regarding your hosting deals. You reckon I'll get a discount for advertising(/recommending you as a webhost)?



Sure  Do call any time.



			
				kalpik said:
			
		

> +1 for Ashish (Tuxfan) *www.mailnspace.com


Thanks kalpik 



			
				saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> By the way, Hosting video/songs has its problem... !!! These will eat up bandwidth like hell  also, these are in shared hosting, there is chance that you may cross allowed CPU/Network usage limit  and there after getting a bann  one of my friend Earned a worrning this night from a big player (HostGator)  regarding crossing allowed CPU/Network usage... !!!


I agree! But all these limits are good for the health of the server. There are always multiple sites on a server and no one wants one site to hog up so much resources that other sites suffer. Some type of sites better be on dedicated servers or at least in VPS.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 12, 2007)

For Shared hosting I recommend
Hostgator.com
Asmallorange.com
polurnet.com

For VPS/Dedicated I recommend
layeredtech.com
vpsbyte.com


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 12, 2007)

Tux said:
			
		

> But all these limits are good for the health of the server.



many many hosting services uses this option in wrong way .... they advertise a 10GB for lowest of prices, where ever some users starts to user above 50 or 60 %, they terminate the account with the reason of CPU usgae or network usage !!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 12, 2007)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> many many hosting services uses this option in wrong way .... they advertise a 10GB for lowest of prices, where ever some users starts to user above 50 or 60 %, they terminate the account with the reason of CPU usgae or network usage !!



Not the only excuse  Bottomline is : You get what you pay for


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 13, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Not the only excuse  Bottomline is : You get what you pay for



 Absolutely true! One of my client is likely to move out for lower prices inspite of being on a server with wonderful uptime and speeds. I refused to go any lower. If the same client comes back with problems, I am going to charge double.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 13, 2007)

Tux said:
			
		

> If the same client comes back with problems, I am going to charge double.



you are not expected to such cheap work


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 13, 2007)

wht abt godaddy.com


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 14, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> wht abt godaddy.com


Another one in my *not to do biz* list 



			
				tuxfan said:
			
		

> Absolutely true! One of my client is likely to move out for lower prices inspite of being on a server with wonderful uptime and speeds. I refused to go any lower. If the same client comes back with problems, I am going to charge double.



Damn you are cruel bro  but i love it  LOL


----------



## imported_angeldust33 (Apr 14, 2007)

lehost.net !
mjzhosting.com

2 of the best with amazing service !
have accounts on both of em !


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 14, 2007)

^^

by the way, the *www.mjzhosting.net/ is a very simple web site.. now whether they have did it deliveritly or rather they dont know to build a good design ??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 14, 2007)

^^^^agree with you.I too visited mjzhosting.com
And their price is also not very attractive.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 15, 2007)

^^^ Agree with saurav_cheeta and ravi_9793 but i dont think i am jealous of them


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 15, 2007)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> you are not expected to such cheap work


 Those are mainly "harassment charges" and I will be amply justified in taking double.

When they originally came to me, they were paying 25K for 25MB with a new threat from provider almost everyday of bringing down the site for exceeding the quota and the site used to be down too frequently. Even I measured their uptime for a month and can you believe it? It was around 90% which is the most pathetic by any standards!

I have not only provided them good service, lots of space and a far cheaper price, but have also given them complete peace of mind! In the past, they have upgraded and downgraded hosting at will and I haven't charged anything for their fanciful behaviour! Payments have never come on time and I have gone out of my way to do things that were not supposed to be done by me.

Still, those buggers are behaving high handedly and I am in no mood to relent. If they want to walk out, they are free to do so! I will be able to use my time for more rewarding activities!!


----------



## mrinalbenjwal (Apr 15, 2007)

*refundhosting.com 
Here you can purchase web hosting at any of the leading companies and get a massive 50% cash back on your purchase. 
or try *www.hostican.com
Discount on hostican hosting account Use Coupon Code (20off-12) to 20% off

or many other company also give discount on hosting account.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 15, 2007)

Tux said:
			
		

> they were paying 25K for 25MB



 help me starting a Hosting Company ..  lol...



			
				Tux said:
			
		

> Those are mainly "harassment charges" and I will be amply justified in taking double.



hey, they harrased them self  ....


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 16, 2007)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> help me starting a Hosting Company ..  lol...
> 
> 
> 
> hey, they harrased them self  ....



25K for 25MB is a short lived glory  Someday when clients get better educated, they move out. Don't kill the hen that lay one golden egg regularly  

Honestly, money that we charge does not only include monetary outgoing. It also includes time spent on various things to keep it going. Everyone is entitled to profits, but one must charge reasonable profits, not outrageous ones.


----------

